# Confirmed swarm in El Paso FREE BEES! COME GET EM!



## whiskeybuzz (Apr 29, 2014)

*ignore this post, admin please remove.*

forget it.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

You mean, are there free cut out/hive removals out there? Yes, but I always wonder about those who do this kind of work for free. It is time consuming, messy, and no guarantee that the bees will live on. Not to mention, in my experience those who do it for free, do not know what they are getting themselves into and have little experience in doing this type of work. Hence, why they do it for free :scratch:


----------



## whiskeybuzz (Apr 29, 2014)

Where I live, bee removal is always free. I was surprised to see people charging for it.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

whiskeybuzz said:


> Where I live, bee removal is always free. I was surprised to see people charging for it.


Its funny to hear what the general publicthink they know about bees. 

A swarm is a reproductive cluster of bees that is typically free hanging and has not established itself with comb. very very easy to remove in most circumstances. Typically height or access limits. I don't know any beekeepers including myself who charges for "real" swarms. Pest control folks will, sometimes they contact our club. 

A colony removal is a totally different ball game. The girls arn't usually in the best of mood. Typically requires deconstruction, reconstruction of dwelling. Cleanup Its alot of work. I don't do them anymore unless they are very easy, like in a shed or barn. Doing this type of work on someones home should be left to seasoned beekeepers who have decent general construction skills.


----------



## whiskeybuzz (Apr 29, 2014)

*groan* many apologies as I do know the difference and have yet to have any sort of caffeine. I will delete this post as it's proving to be going south fast.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

whiskeybuzz said:


> *groan* many apologies as I do know the difference and have yet to have any sort of caffeine. I will delete this post as it's proving to be going south fast.


Why are you deleting? I am sure you will get an answer, and maybe someone who would do it for free, or at the very least, minimal fee, especially if you are going to help. I was merely pointing out that it is not a swarm removal, it is a hive/cutout removal.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

fieldsofnaturalhoney; in my experience those who do it for free said:


> This subject has been around before and this statement is just as untrue now as it was then. let me give you some very good reasons why people do cutouts for free.
> 
> SOMEONE....
> 
> ...


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> You mean, are there free cut out/hive removals out there? Yes, but I always wonder about those who do this kind of work for free. It is time consuming, messy, and no guarantee that the bees will live on. Not to mention, in my experience those who do it for free, do not know what they are getting themselves into and have little experience in doing this type of work. Hence, why they do it for free :scratch:


There is several people here that have 40 to several hundred hives and they do cut outs for free. I have done several cut outs and that is where all my limited bees hives originated from. Cost of nuc versus my time is about even. I can pick and choose the one I am interested in, like trailers or trees and they are fairly fast. 

So there are people that do it frequently.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> This subject has been around before and this statement is just as untrue now as it was then.
> 
> If cutouts are your business, (and there are very few who can make a living doing cutouts) it is about money. If bees are your passion, it is not.
> 
> ...


Agreed, neither would I, No busting/grinding/degration from me, & I too suggested the Q go back up, just my experience. I have done & do cutouts for little to nothing, & even free, but I just can't afford (time consumption(minus) -lack of family time-money-Hive inspections-swarms-honey=(well hopefully one gets the ideal) to do more than a few a year for free? I just can't spend the time on them for free. Cutouts are a part of my business, I totally agree with Cleo's 7.7, but if I am doing it for free, you better be willing to suit up, or know at least one person who will, because it is a two person job, & the other person I bring, I assure you is going to want to get paid for their time, unless of course they fall under the numbered list, that could always add another number, as pointed out. 
On another note, what happens when you agree to do it for free & the circumstances of how long the hive has been there, or whether pesticides were used is an obvious lie? Not so free anymore?, but even then bees still should be your passion


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

fieldsofnaturalhoney...I totally agree. there are lots of good reasons to charge for cutouts too, but I will let someone else list them. HA!!!

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

"If cutouts are your business, (and there are very few who can make a living doing cutouts) it is about money. If bees are your passion, it is not."

I was fortunate enough to take my passion and make a small business out of it. I have 2 removals today and had 5 others last week. I love bees.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

You are lucky Mr. Beeman. We don't have enough bees in this area that there are more than a half dozen cutouts required each year. Almost no beekeepers in this area. Not a lot of swarms.

I remember a post a few months back where someone in Texas said there are so many swarms and cutouts that they could not even respond to all of them. You could make a business out of that. 

Charge or for free, it saves the bees from being killed. Nothing wrong with charging, nothing wrong with doing them for free. Save the bees.

cchoganjr


----------

